# POST your Holiday Turnings gifts!!!



## mark james (Dec 20, 2014)

...What we are giving...  not what the Grinch will bring.  (That can be another thread on 12/25).

I suspect a bunch of us will be giving turned gifts for stocking stuffers, gifts, etc...  Post them here, be proud, and inspire those who "wait til the last minute."

Ha Ha!  I have to run upstairs and take pictures of mine (back in 1/2 hr), hopefully there will be others already posted!

Happy Holidays!​


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 20, 2014)

For a Special Friend :biggrin: Brown Box Elder on an All Gold Sierra.


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 20, 2014)

Heres mine.  Already posted in another thread, but hey, why not?


----------



## mark james (Dec 20, 2014)

OK, here are mine!

1.  For my Computer Gaming Son (23 yr old) (Thank you for the kit Bob Jackson)
2.  For my Daughter (19 and likes PINK...)
3.  For my SCUBA diving/Sky diving/Kayaking/Trialathon/YOGA/... (24 yr old) dull, boring son...
4.  For TLOML!!!  A Chemistry Geek who needs pencils rather than pens.  (Thank you for a fantastic blank BSea).


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery

EDIT:  The only misc comment is for #3.  My "Mature" son has a 10" sailboat tattoo on his chest that he has no explanation, or recollection for...  Never sailed before (That he remembers...)  He is a SCUBA diver, but still has no explanation...  (Hence the sailboat-theme pen)  Tequila must s..k!!!  But.. He's a good kid!!!


----------



## Edgar (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm still working on my turnings, but I did finish these today. The top two are for my daughter & son-in-law who were both cheerleaders at the University of Houston. The bottom one is mine - I've had that blank for quite a while but never got around to turning it. I finally took care of it today while I had things set up for the other 2.

The blanks are from Mike Hirsch (aka Indiana_Parrothead). Hey Mike - would you believe that I turned, sanded & finished all 3 blanks in 1 hr 10 min?? I'm still not in Ed "one pass" Brown's league, but I'm working on it. 

Mike & I have a running joke about how long it takes me to turn a blank - I'm finally gaining a little confidence in turning high end blanks like this. It took me about 2 hours each for the first two of Mike's blanks that I turned.


----------



## Krudwig (Dec 20, 2014)

please delete pictures wouldn't load.


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 20, 2014)

None for me though


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 20, 2014)

They all look great except the BAMA pen.. you  should throw it away.....LOL


----------



## southernclay (Dec 20, 2014)

Cherry French rolling pins and pig tail flippers for my wife's parents and my mom and dad too. (Separate parents to clarify, not the same family tree haha)


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 20, 2014)

I finally got around to making the Argentina flag pen for my son's boss, with blanks from Brooks. And the curly koa Gentleman's pen for my wife's boss.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 21, 2014)

I only had a 3 days but managed to get 24 elegant two tone chrome sierra in a self cast mini pinecone blank done for the family stockings,  six self cast green acorn cap elegant sierra two tone chrome pens (for my sons teachers) and a group of stylus for the girls at work.  I had a few others that I forgot to photograph, in all the madness of getting them done on time.  I should have learned that lesson by now but I guess not. lol
Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 21, 2014)

*Skull from PSI blank from scrap bin.*

Made this Skull pen for my probably soon to be daughter-in-law who is all goth.  She saw it in the psi catalog and said that would be neat.  I had already ordered it a month pryor.  Was just looking for a red blank.  Excuse the pic had to take it on the sly.


View in Gallery



View in Gallery


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 21, 2014)

Finished these this weekend. Hope you like them.


Antiqued Pewter Nautical made with Honduras Rosewood Burl for my brother who misses the East Coast very much.
Copper Skull made with Ancient Bog Oak for my sis in law who has a rather macabre outlook on life. I tried to make the turnings look like bones:befuddled:
Musical Inlay made into a Chrome Atrax for my sister who repairs musical instruments and can play anything she fixes.
Antiqued Brass Nautical made with, I think, Spalted Maple so we could have one at home.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Dec 21, 2014)

Made these for my coworkers.I used mini sketch pencils,I figure since they're all pretty short it would be a good fit.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 23, 2014)

"supermodel" ultra cigar for my SIL - probably going to change out hardware so I can make a matching pencil and  "college station pride" hybrid cigar and Jr. Gent II for a former co-worker to give her brother and nephew 
 
 flame box elder beer keg-o-rater tap handle for my brother 
 
 and a "FIG" wood (found in garage) fire hydrant tap handle, also for my brother. I think it's actually poplar.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 23, 2014)

and for those that remember this guy:   http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/snowman-twist-105061/   I'm pleased to announce that he's finally getting the girlfriend was looking for. She's not complete - so here's an in-progress picture:


----------



## mark james (Dec 23, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> and for those that remember this guy:   http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/snowman-twist-105061/   I'm pleased to announce that he's finally getting the girlfriend was looking for. She's not complete - so here's an in-progress picture:
> 
> View attachment 126821



Ms. Frosty looks pretty Cool!!!  Can't wait to see her tomorrrow!


----------



## builtbybill (Dec 23, 2014)

Also posted in another thread but here they are:

Sierra pens for co-workers


Magnetic Vertex rollerballs for my kids and bolt action tec pen for me


----------



## bloodhound (Dec 23, 2014)

I have always liked the puzzle blanks.  Nice job.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Dec 26, 2014)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> They all look great except the BAMA pen.. you  should throw it away.....LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> I think the Bama pen is a stand out. Roll Tide!
> 
> I imagine all recipients loved their gifts. Nice job.


----------



## Gregf (Dec 26, 2014)

Made this for my sister's husband, an Illinois grad.
My first attempt at any sort of segmenting.
Custom ordered the orange and blue blanks from Jonathan Brooks.


----------



## juteck (Dec 26, 2014)

Made these for a family gift exchange.


----------



## juteck (Dec 26, 2014)

And this.


----------



## juteck (Dec 26, 2014)

And a pen as well.


----------



## juteck (Dec 26, 2014)

And not a turning, but my first metal work and steel blackening.   This was a gift for a cousin whose family we go cabin camping with every year, and needed a good dinner bell to call the kids in for community meals!


----------



## Cavediver (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm new to turning, and hadn't tried pens yet.  I thought it'd be quick and easy to knock out a couple as gifts.  Oops...
I managed to get six done in about two weeks.  Three test pens to help get a handle on the concept, and three more as presents.

Here are the three I gave to my in-laws.
From Right to left they're olive wood, bubinga, and maple burl, all finished with pens plus.

I forgot to take pictures, so I snapped this one about five minutes before we left the house.  Another oops...


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 6, 2015)

I know it's a little late, but then we're just getting together with our friends tonight. This is one of the pens we're giving. It's a Jr. Gent II wrapped in Olive Wood.


----------

